# Favorite shapton glass progression



## labor of love (Jul 22, 2020)

What’s you’re favorite SG 2 stone progression? Which SG stones impress you? 1k? 2k? 4K?
I hear that the 320 grit is supposed to be nice.
I’m curious which ones users enjoy.
Thanks


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 22, 2020)

Can’t comment on the full run but, hate my 220 love my 500 and 2k.


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ll elaborate. 220 is softer then the other two. Wears pretty quickly, loads up like crazy. 500 and 2k IMO are just great fast cutting stones that wear really slow and have nice tactile feedback for how hard they are. Really nice on coworkers knives as well as my own.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 22, 2020)

Any SG finishers to your liking?


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 22, 2020)

Those are the only ones I’ve tried. Contemplated a 6k for a while but never ended up pulling the trigger.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 22, 2020)

500->4k
Or just 4k if the knife just needs a touch up.
Haven't used the others so can't comment on them.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 22, 2020)

Start on sg1k and finish on sg1k! Done!

(I’ve owned and sold 220, 3k and 8k. Didn’t really like any of them.)


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Start on sg1k and finish on sg1k! Done!
> 
> (I’ve owned and sold 220, 3k and 8k. Didn’t really like any of them.)


Such modesty.
Do your other stones feel left out?
Silently weeping?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Such modesty.
> Do your other stones feel left out?
> Silently weeping?


All of them cry vehemently.


----------



## Kippington (Jul 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> 500->4k
> Or just 4k if the knife just needs a touch up.
> Haven't used the others so can't comment on them.


I do this too, although the 500 grit is a different stone. Then I strop on cardboard.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 22, 2020)

Kippington said:


> I do this too, although the 500 grit is a different stone. Then I strop on cardboard.


For a few minutes I thought you were @panda and so I expected the post to include stuff about what the sea was saying. How could I mistake a bird for a panda? Btw, I’m a lion!


----------



## labor of love (Jul 22, 2020)

No 1k love? No big deal either way.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> No 1k love? No big deal either way.


Yup, plenty of 1k love here. It’s my go-to stone


----------



## Matus (Jul 22, 2020)

I have 220, 500, 2k, 4k and 8k, though with exception of 220 I bought them mainly for razors. Feel wise I like the 2k the best (so I would expect 1k to be very nice too), 4k and 8k are a bit too hard for my taste (again, with razors). The 220 is not bad at all and gets the rough job done. It will not last long is used regularly. 

I love the fact that one can pack 3 stones inside the basic holder (which functions very well) what makes there stones great for travel. I will be taking 220, 500 and 2000 to sharpen my relatives's knives when visiting them.


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 22, 2020)

I also really like the stone holder.


----------



## Bear (Jul 22, 2020)

I have the 320,2k,4k,6k, I really only use the 2k to 6k or the 6k for touch ups. In my opinion the 2k acts almost like a 1k, the 6k gives you a nice finish. I would think a 1k to a 4k would be very good also.


----------



## Garm (Jul 22, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ve owned and sold 220, 3k and 8k. Didn’t really like any of them.


Out of curiosity, what didn't you like about the 220 and 3k?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 22, 2020)

Garm said:


> Out of curiosity, what didn't you like about the 220 and 3k?


Yeah, the 220 dished too much and was a bit slow for my (admittedly quite) brutal purposes. The 3k felt very glassy imo and I really didn’t like the edge it gave.


----------



## valgard (Jul 22, 2020)

labor of love said:


> What’s you’re favorite SG 2 stone progression? Which SG stones impress you? 1k? 2k? 4K?
> I hear that the 320 grit is supposed to be nice.
> I’m curious which ones users enjoy.
> Thanks


Only one I like so far is the 500


----------



## madelinez (Jul 22, 2020)

I like the SG500 it's my main thinning stone, not a huge fan of anything in the series over the 1k.


----------



## Cliff (Jul 22, 2020)

I really like the 320. I can jump from that to 2K and then finish on 6K. They are my favorite stones for edges. They're very precise, cut quickly, and dry quickly. I tend to use the 2K and 6K quite a lot -- I would highly recommend as a two-stone progression, for most of the time -- and just ordered a 1K. I gather the glass like the pro Shaptons run a little corse at that grit, which suits me fine.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 22, 2020)

I find SG stones to be just meh most of the time. If I had to choose one, SG 6K.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm still very much an apprentice sharpener so take this with a grain of salt but I like the 500 and in some applications the 4K. I have not used anything in the series above the 4K or below the 500.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jul 22, 2020)

I sold a bunch a year or so ago. Kept the 2k and that was it. I enjoyed the 500 but I like others more. The 2k is pretty nice. The 4k I liked too but not enough to keep it. The 6k I sold because I am finishing on naturals more now. If do finish on synths it’s the gesshin 4k. The 2k leaves a nice edge for work and it’s also nice because they are so easy to store and transport. I think when we get back in the kitchen full time soonish, i’ll bring the glass 2k and a felt strop to work to have there. Bring the imanishi double sided stone home. I think the 500 and the 4k would make a nice edge progression.


----------



## KingShapton (Jul 22, 2020)

My favorite Shapton Glass progression depends on my mood, the condition and steel of the knife and the purpose of the knife.

1) 500/2000/6000 if necessary, otherwise 2000/6000
2) 1000/3000/6000 if necessary, otherwise 3000/6000
3) 1000/4000
4) 500/3000
5) 500/6000
6) 1000
7) 500/2000


----------



## inferno (Jul 22, 2020)

i have the 220,500,1,2,3,4,6k (gray).

the 220 is my fav coarse stone. its slower to wear and grinds faster than the pro 220.
500 is a good baseline c stone.
1k as good as gets for 1k.
2k for for crap ss.
3k good for for premium ss.
4k same as 3k but sharper, you give up a little speed, clogs a bit.
6k good for carbons, it polishes a bit too, unlike white glass.
i found the pro8k better than the glass so i kept that one.

500-3k is a good combo, so is 1k-4k, or 500-4k. 

i think the 3k is my allround fav stone. 4k is nice too.


----------



## Ryndunk (Jul 22, 2020)

I like the 500 and 4k a lot. 4k gives a nice working edge and is great for quick touch ups. Like the 1k glass but I prefer the pro 1k or 2k. 
Sometimes I will start with the glass 500 and skip the mid grit go and go straight to a finish stone. Either a 3-6k or a natural. This can leave a wicked edge that almost seem angry.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Guess the 500 is the most liked, least disliked, out of all of them.

Makes sense. I'd replace my standard one with the double thick when the time comes.


----------



## inferno (Jul 22, 2020)

personally i like all of them. they are pretty much the only stones i use. i feel they are all the same pretty much, just finer or coarser.


----------



## daveb (Jul 22, 2020)

I have and like the 500, condidering trying some more of them.

Question about the much lauded holder though. $100 for a plastic box? What am I missing?


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 22, 2020)

daveb said:


> I have and like the 500, condidering trying some more of them.
> 
> Question about the much lauded holder though. $100 for a plastic box? What am I missing?



Mine came in a reasonably priced set and I don’t think I would spend $100 on it separately.
I like it because it holds the stones a little higher. It stays in place pretty well and the way it holds the stones so that only the abrasive material is exposed above the holder and the glass is seated in the cradle. Nice for when your stones wear down. It also holds a majority of other stones well (seuhiro, morihei, chosera (although a little tight) and atoma.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 22, 2020)

daveb said:


> I have and like the 500, condidering trying some more of them.
> 
> Question about the much lauded holder though. $100 for a plastic box? What am I missing?


I guess if you needed it for a travel sharpening kit it'd make sense?


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I guess if you needed it for a travel sharpening kit it'd make sense?



The main reason I like it


----------



## inferno (Jul 22, 2020)

its also possible to fit 2 regular thickness glass in a shapton pro box. if one just want a slick traveling solution on the cheap.
and this one also doubles as a stone holder. a double thick and a regular glass will not fit.

if i was making a travel kit to bring to friends and family i would put the glass 220 and the 2k in the box.
a 500 is just to slow for abused stuff if you have access to a 220. i keep my glass 220 at work now.
and also the atoma 400, then some cheap crap C diamond plate. then a C/F india type stone.

only finisher is the 3k. and it only takes like 1 minute on the 3k to remove the scratches from any of those above.


----------



## Midsummer (Jul 22, 2020)

I have the 500, 1k, 4K and 16k. I find little difference between 500 and 1k. I prefer the 1k because it wears slower. Usually 1k or 500 followed by 4K or natural.

I don’t think they suck. They are aggressive stones and get to work quick.


----------



## Matus (Jul 22, 2020)

Dave, just for the clarity, we are talking tjis one:









Shapton Sharpening Stone Holder, without Stone | Shapton | Dictum


Shapton Sharpening Stone Holder, without Stone | Shapton | Dictum




www.dictum.com





It is glass and ruberized metal. It is very stable and non slipping on most surfaces. Plus it solves the issue with the low height (thickness) of the stones (which are simply too thin to use comfortably with Suehiro Deluxe holder). I really like it.


----------



## Barashka (Jul 22, 2020)

Not that much to chose from for me, I only have 2k, 6k and 16k. Home occasional cook.
2k is pretty much my go-to stone. I don't tend to go lower than that these days, nothing I have gets that dull.
6k I often skip entirely, somehow just doesn't jive with me.
16k so utterly unnecessary but quite fun. Going 2k to 16k hasn't been a problem. I use 16k to also strop sometimes if I notice leather strop is getting streaks but the knife isn't dull enough to go right on 2k. Also use 16k on wood chisels, which actually makes a difference.


----------



## daveb (Jul 22, 2020)

Matus said:


> Dave, just for the clarity, we are talking tjis one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's the one I've looked at. I know I'm a little slow but how is it different than individual boxes? (Most of my Shaptons have been out on loan since before lock down)


----------



## labor of love (Jul 22, 2020)

daveb said:


> Thanks, that's the one I've looked at. I know I'm a little slow but how is it different than individual boxes? (Most of my Shaptons have been out on loan since before lock down)


Just look at it dude. Star Trek levels of stone transportation technology right here on earth for us to enjoy.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 23, 2020)

daveb said:


> Thanks, that's the one I've looked at. I know I'm a little slow but how is it different than individual boxes? (Most of my Shaptons have been out on loan since before lock down)


Holds 3 stones?


----------



## Matus (Jul 23, 2020)

@daveb Shapton GLASS stones come in paper boxes, Shapton PRO stones come with plastic boxes that serve a bit like a holder. This holder is much better.


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Cliff (Jul 23, 2020)

daveb said:


> I have and like the 500, condidering trying some more of them.
> 
> Question about the much lauded holder though. $100 for a plastic box? What am I missing?



Looks convenient to travel, especially given how compact the stones are. But the price... Haven't been able to pull the trigger myself.


----------



## Matus (Jul 23, 2020)

@daveb , made a video for you


----------



## labor of love (Jul 23, 2020)

Matus said:


> @daveb , made a video for you



@Matus can the holder fit other stones instead?


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2020)

Same question about xthick 500. I'm almost done


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2020)

daveb said:


> Same question about xthick 500. I'm almost done



This doesn't directly answer your question but the 500 double thick comes in a plastic box like the SP stones, not paper.


----------



## Cliff (Jul 23, 2020)

Does that box work as a stone holder?


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes. That's part of reason I was confused about utility of the $100 holder.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2020)

Cliff said:


> Does that box work as a stone holder?



Yes, same as with the pro stones but it isn't exactly an ideal stone holder.


----------



## Cliff (Jul 23, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> Yes, same as with the pro stones but it isn't exactly an ideal stone holder.



Thanks


----------



## labor of love (Jul 23, 2020)

Time for a shapton stone holder passaround


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Time for a shapton stone holder passaround


Pro or Glass or Glass 500 Double thick holder?


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2020)

I think I saw on Reddit that the best thing about them was that they'll hold a full oz...

Im to old for that but it might explain why sharpening is so popular during catering downtime.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## M1k3 (Jul 23, 2020)

daveb said:


> I think I saw on Reddit that the best thing about them was that they'll hold a full oz...
> 
> Im to old for that but it might explain why sharpening is so popular during catering downtime.


Can anyone confirm? Or do I need to make a stop after work?


----------



## inferno (Jul 23, 2020)

a stone holder holds a full oz of what?? and what would be the purpose of a stone holder holding an oz of anything????? an oz of slurry?


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 23, 2020)

inferno said:


> a stone holder holds a full oz of what?? and what would be the purpose of a stone holder holding an oz of anything????? an oz of slurry?


I'm assuming the ganja


----------



## Knife2meatu (Jul 23, 2020)

You could definitely fit more than an oz of blow in there -- and it could be conveniently camouflaged on the stones.

Holy moly, what utility!


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jul 24, 2020)

daveb said:


> I have and like the 500, condidering trying some more of them.
> 
> Question about the much lauded holder though. $100 for a plastic box? What am I missing?


I thought the same way,,,, until I actually bought one,,,. No "plastic" here, It's all rubber and glass,,, and an incredibly solid platform to work on. It feels heavier than the stated 4 lbs, and sticks to the counter as if it were glued in place. It just oozes "quality" throughout. Gorgeous to look at, and a great working height. They'll have to pry my cold dead hands off this one.









Shapton Glass Stone Holder


Shapton Glass Stone Holder, #50200. This is a very heavy and stable holder, made specifically for the GlassStone series. Note that it is NOT adjustable and so will ONLY work with the Shapton Glass Stones! Yes, it's a bit of an investment, but if you're heavily into using the GlassStones, you'll...




www.paulsfinest.com


----------



## KingShapton (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> No "plastic" here, It's all rubber and glass,,, and an incredibly solid platform to work on. It feels heavier than the stated 4 lbs, and sticks to the counter as if it were glued in place. It just oozes "quality" throughout. Gorgeous to look at, and a great working height. They'll have to pry my cold dead hands off this one.


I love mine too. This purchase was extremely well spent.


----------



## Matus (Jul 24, 2020)

labor of love said:


> @Matus can the holder fit other stones instead?


If they have the same dimension it will. Or you can get a 5mm thick PVC, cut it to shape of the glass and glue the stone on it


daveb said:


> Same question about xthick 500. I'm almost done


I will fit as the stone is only thicker.


----------



## tminus (Nov 28, 2020)

Quick update, if anyone is still interested in the SG Field Holder they have it for $55 on MTC + 20% BF discount. I just picked up a SG 500,2k,6k stack with holder for under $200 + shipping.


----------



## KingShapton (Nov 28, 2020)

tminus said:


> Quick update, if anyone is still interested in the SG Field Holder they have it for $55 on MTC + 20% BF discount. I just picked up a SG 500,2k,6k stack with holder for under $200 + shipping.


Sounds like a great deal. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 28, 2020)

I also go 500 to 4k. Just seems quick and to the point. I have the 320 and like it a bunch, only use it when I have micro-chipping and such. 1k is great, but five hundo just does the job quicker and doesn't really scratch too deep. Others in the progression just sit around and collect dust.

I recently added a Sigma 3k for the one and done at the job. It's a weird stone. Feels and cuts like 1k. Polishes like 2k. Edge like a toothy 2k. Does the trick, though. I miss being able to leave a big brick soaking; cant really do that at this job.


----------



## Nagakin (Nov 28, 2020)

Does the field holder fit the double thick 500?


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. Read the whole thread again. Watched Matus's video again. Ordered the $100 box and SG320. With discount $125.

Absolutely last question: Difference between $55 Field Box and $108 Stone Holder?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 28, 2020)

tminus said:


> Quick update, if anyone is still interested in the SG Field Holder they have it for $55 on MTC + 20% BF discount. I just picked up a SG 500,2k,6k stack with holder for under $200 + shipping.



Forgive my ignorance but what is MTC?


----------



## inferno (Nov 28, 2020)

its a shop


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2020)

__





Japanese Chef Knives, Restaurant Supplies and Japanese Tableware | MTC Kitchen


Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies




mtckitchen.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you. I knew it was a shop but thought it was just an abbreviation. I didn't even think to just search for "MTC".


----------



## tminus (Nov 28, 2020)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thank you. I knew it was a shop but thought it was just an abbreviation. I didn't even think to just search for "MTC".


Apologies, it was kinda late when I caught the sale, got all worked up and forgot to add a link 





MTC Kitchen


Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies




mtckitchen.com


----------



## tminus (Nov 28, 2020)

daveb said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Read the whole thread again. Watched Matus's video again. Ordered the $100 box and SG320. With discount $125.
> 
> Absolutely last question: Difference between $55 Field Box and $108 Stone Holder?


About 3 lbs  Seems the Stone Holder is just a rock solid base and holds no stones (besides the one you are using), while the Field holder is not as rock solid but comparably stable with the added bonus of holding 3 stones, weighing less and costing half as much?


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2020)

I live confused...


----------



## KingShapton (Nov 28, 2020)

tminus said:


> About 3 lbs  Seems the Stone Holder is just a rock solid base and holds no stones (besides the one you are using), while the Field holder is not as rock solid but comparably stable with the added bonus of holding 3 stones, weighing less and costing half as much?



Both stone holders are good, each in its own way and with its respective advantages.

I prefer the rock solid stone holder but I keep catching myself wanting to buy the field holder for on the go


----------

